# Billy's first agility lesson



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Took 1 year old spoo Billy to his first agility one to one lesson today. It was raining but he wasn't bothered. He seemed to really like it. We did a bit of weaving,we threw a treat in the tunnel and he put his front feet and head in so that was a good start. We got him to put his feet on the ramp and did chasing after a bottle with treats in. My trainer Sue has told me to start using a clicker so that's what I'm going to do every day now. The great news is that there is a place just come up in her regular weekly agility class so Billy starts next week! I am so excited, I don't expect we will do competitions but I think A weekly hour agility session will help Billy focus on learning something and just have loads of fun. There is 5 in a class so they are not big classes,am really looking forward to it.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Congrats! Agility is loads of fun, whether you just enjoy casually going to class or getting into competition. Keep at it!

--Q


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats on your first lesson I hope you and Billy get hooked!!!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Sounds fun! Good for you!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Sounds like you got off to a great start. Wow, weaves already? Glad you both enjoyed it.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

It was only going through the first few poles and I'm doing some clicker work with him so when we go Thursday hopefully we can use the clicker in the agility work.


----------

